# lowrider bicycle chrome air suspension kit new



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

Check out ebay. Here's some pictures


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

$450 ?????
Lol


----------



## Omar Melia (Jan 18, 2020)

KARACHISFINEST said:


> Check out ebay. Here's some pictures


hi can you please send me the link or links on where you got these and how do u install these? i Have been looking and looking and looking but no one is telling me how to make 1


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Omar Melia said:


> hi can you please send me the link or links on where you got these and how do u install these? i Have been looking and looking and looking but no one is telling me how to make 1











Fantasy Toys Lowrider Bicycle & Cruisers


Fantasy Toys Lowrider Bicycle & Cruisers, Кливленд. Отметки "Нравится": 9 933 · Обсуждают: 7 · Посетили: 256. Custom Bicycles, Low rider Bikes, Beach Cruiser Bicycles, Chopper Bicycles, Custom...




www.facebook.com





Contact them above, they sale full kits.


----------



## Omar Melia (Jan 18, 2020)

Kiloz said:


> Fantasy Toys Lowrider Bicycle & Cruisers
> 
> 
> Fantasy Toys Lowrider Bicycle & Cruisers, Кливленд. Отметки "Нравится": 9 933 · Обсуждают: 7 · Посетили: 256. Custom Bicycles, Low rider Bikes, Beach Cruiser Bicycles, Chopper Bicycles, Custom...
> ...


they ran out


----------

